
Ask HN: What is the best way to pass links between phone/desktop? - rememberlenny
I normally email or SMS links to myself, but is there a better way? Ideally I would like to preserve the page location when I share the link.
======
8draco8
For desktop to phone pass I am using QR Code generator for browser. Just
generate the QR Code using some extension and point phone camera at the code.

------
jlongr
Firefox Sync would probably be suitable.

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/products/firefox/sync](https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/products/firefox/sync)

------
psv1
Google Keep or Apple Notes. Sending a message or email to myself feels really
weird in a way that's difficult to describe.

~~~
mrfusion
Like talking to yourself?

~~~
psv1
I think it's more that I'm using the app/program/protocol in a way in which it
wasn't meant to be used.

------
juangburgos
Create a whatsapp group and add one person, then inmediatly kick out that
person from the group. Then you have a group for just yourself. Call it
"links" group.

Use this group to paste links. On the desktop use
[https://web.whatsapp.com/](https://web.whatsapp.com/) to access those links.

~~~
JunaidBhai
This can be replicated for Telegram, Facebook or any other IMs too.

~~~
nyuszika7h
On Telegram you don’t even need to create a group, you can just use “Saved
Messages”.

------
gtirloni
In Chrome's address bar you have the "send" icon (or whatever it's called).

------
stephenr
If you’re on macOS and iOS, either iCloud tabs, or Universal Clipboard would
work.

~~~
tedmiston
This is a good solution if you are willing to sign into the same iCloud
account on both devices.

On my work machine, I don't use my personal iCloud account. I'm still looking
for a good solution for this setup. I often create e.g., a Gmail draft to
myself on one device then open it on the other, copy, and delete. But this is
tedious.

Pushbullet [1] used to be good for this but I don't think it's actively
maintained now.

[1]: [https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/)

------
slucha
Chrome has the possibility to send links between devices. Click the address
bar beside the bookmark icon and the "send this page" option comes up. Its
very handy

------
h_amg
[https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/) far better than
using google keep, whatsapp groups or email

------
antoineMoPa
There should be a universal copy/paste tool across devices. Imagine how
useful...

------
heavyheavy
Add links to Todoist on your phone and have it sync to your desktop Todoist
client.

------
cloudking
Chrome > Menu > Recent Tabs

Pulls tabs from all devices you're signed into

------
phwak
Take a look at Pushbullet.

------
raleighm
Drafts by Agile Tortoise for iOS and Mac. Syncs very well.

------
ta999999171
KDEConnct will be interesting to keep your eye on.

------
kosmodrom
You can send a message to yourself on messenger. :)

------
factorialboy
Chrome has a share to device option.

------
gesman
Google Keep

------
iDemonix
pastebin.com or similar

------
u2wger
I use Telegram messenger to share and save links between devices.

